# most hairy take off with C-119 boxcar ever ?



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

this C-119 emergencylanded in Alaska in the 60`s..( no runway ) and it was restored by some germans a few years ago..the runway was made in a dried up rivercreek going downhill.. sorry for the bad resolution but i had to film if from the pilots portable computer with my little camera..but still wort a watch

the right engine dident quite work and quit right after take off ( see black smoke ) but that was in the "plan" as the neareste airport was 20 minutes away and they had figured they would make it on one engine to that airport
and they did


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow pretty cool... Did it run out of runway?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

yes it actually did.. but as you see it was hill at the end there so it managed anyway..but the stupid people wouldent get out of the way ( if you look closely you will see people standing in the way at the end of the "runway" and has to throw themself in the ditch.. i think that is a might hairy takeoff and i would have wet my pants..LOL


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Uh yeah... Both for the pilots and the spectators. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

take a close look at the left side of the aircraft just before it runs out of runway and you will see several peolpe standing in the way..one actually got his packpack torn of by the propeller as he threw himself in the ditch.
if you listen to the original take you will hear a girl screaming..oh my god he`s not going to make it again and again


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just rewatched it... That guy with the backpack is awfully lucky...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

could you imagine sitting in that cockpit after it has run out of runway ( where you see it drops )..that i am sure made some gray hairs


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

some guys have to much luck..they actually got sued by this man because of that inncident but then they sued him for standing in a runway during takeoff when he hed been told to stay clear so he dropped the sueing pretty quick..


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah... Anybody with half a brain wouldn't stand that close with the thing taking off. He should just be greatful he didn't get killed


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

i agree  but as the pilot said..they think he had planned it so he actually could sue them.. but he dident get far with that act  and he sure was lucky. because that could have been the last thing he did..but as the pilots said..he had sued a lot other up there also ( he lived in the vincinity..drunk and without work and just harrasing everybody..and he was always looking for a way to get hurt during the restoration..so they had to have one guy on guard all the time to keep him away from the aircraft during the operation there in alaske ) but that stunt could have been his last with a quick end


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very quickly... Would have been quite hard for him to sue though after getting knicked by a propeller


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

VERY HARD ..unless he has some contacts very very high up hehe
and that is VERY unlikely..hehe


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is great!

8)


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

agree..its 2am here and should have been i bed a long time ago..but this site is fun 

_________________
famous last words:
ABORT ??? Hell no..she`ll smoth out


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2008)

He lost the port engine early. Don't complain about the woman's comment about he's not gonna make it. She is obviously much more experienced than we are giving her credit. If you notice, when the port engine dies the starboard engine thrust causes a veer to the left and the C-119 almost runs into the rough/woods.

VERY lucky.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 29, 2008)

it was not a complaiin..just a comment to notice it due to the pilot talking while i filmed it from his computer and the other noice 
but they were extremely lucky


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry Ju88, my "complain" got lost in translation. I only wished to point out that her comment was relevant. Skol.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------

